# As you type...



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

where is your maltese fluff(s)?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

well Snowy is squeezing on a squeaky toy (that no longer squeaks), while Crystal is chilling next to Romeo (lil bro's cat). They both are in the same room as me


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Right now, she's under the bed pouting, because she knows I'm going to be leaving soon. How does she know that? Because I put makeup on, lol!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Right now, she's under the bed pouting, because she knows I'm going to be leaving soon. *How does she know that? Because I put makeup on, lol*!


LOL gotta love smartie sweetie bonnie :wub: The malts still find comfort when they see me put the makeup on (maybe they hope that someone is gonna come visit us or something which does happen in occasions), BUT the keys in hand, heels on, handbag..etc all together, then they know it too. The look that I get when I am about to leave from Crystal also makes me smile. She sits on the couch usually. Snowy on the other hand, does his tricky acts that does make me stay home a bit longer than planned to play with him.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

A minute ago, Zooey was asking me to let her up on my lap, but now she has found a patch of sun to lie in next to Mackenzie's cage


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

zooeysmom said:


> A minute ago, Zooey was asking me to let her up on my lap, but now she has found a patch of sun to lie in next to Mackenzie's cage


awwh I guess that Zooey loves sunbathing :Sunny Smile: :tender: ... Over here, the moon is up already @10:00 PM. I am off to taking the pups for their evening walk before I call it a day for the next busy day


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bella is snoozing by the gate in the kitchen. We had a morning of play / no-bite training and treats....now she is pooped!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Katkoota said:


> awwh I guess that Zooey loves sunbathing :Sunny Smile: :tender: ...
> 
> *She sure does  That's a new hobby of hers.*
> 
> Over here, the moon is up already @10:00 PM. I am off to taking the pups for their evening walk before I call it a day for the next busy day


*How nice!*


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Cozette is in my lap, and Pippa lying on the floor at my feet, LOL. At any given time they may switch or both of them may be on my lap.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Phoebe is in the kitchen because Daddy is making a sandwich and she's hoping he'll share!


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Sooooo cute! Pearlie in the front window up on the back of the sofa watching for something - anything - to go by so we can practice, "Hush Puppy"!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

All three of mine are running around like maniacs!! They're after Hardy!! It's bath day and the girls are done,but Hardy never let's me dry him completely soooo... He is zooming around and the Laurel and Violet are chasing him!!!! Pretty normal around here!! LOL


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Dusty just gave up begging for tortilla chips and joined Jasper on Daddy's lap while he is playing a video game!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi is on my lap. The cat, Ruby, is sitting behind me on this very small kitchen chair---she takes up most of it & little Lisel is running back & forth from the kitchen to DH's study! It is 10:36 and time to wind down the day but this is when Lisi comes alive. Last night it was about 3:30 when she & I finally went to bed. Kitzel & DH were fast asleep!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler's by my feet in his little oval cat bed in front of the drawers of my desk. If he's not there then he begs to get up on my chair which means I sit on the end of it cutting off the circulation to my legs and he sits in the back all sprawled out. :blink::smpullhair:
Kat - where did you get that cute little Maltese imagine at the beginning of your post?


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

right here waiting for me to play fetch...so i'll get up, throw the ball, and go back to typing, then repeat! :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Jodi is almost always in my bedroom, on his bed in the corner and snuggled up in a fleece blanket.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

right by my side, where else would Abbie be? Sophie is walking the floors, her meds do that to her sometimes...


----------



## lacipurple (Jan 25, 2012)

on my lap as usual when I am on the computer


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Coco is curled up on the arm of the sofa.
Paris is on the carpet, beating up a pillow.
Tuck is alternating watching Paris & roaming around.
Oh wait, now they are wrestling! 
Coco is still napping. Zzzzz....


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> All three of mine are running around like maniacs!! They're after Hardy!! It's bath day and the girls are done,but Hardy never let's me dry him completely soooo... He is zooming around and the Laurel and Violet are chasing him!!!! Pretty normal around here!! LOL


Sounds exactly like our house! :chili:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie is fast asleep on his pillow on the end of the sofa!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am sitting on a recliner with my laptop. Bogie is sleeping between my legs, and Cassie is sleeping on the couch.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Who knows? Sophie is probably chewing on something she isn't supposed to be chewing on.
Yup, she's chewing on my shoe. Dang, I get too absorbed into reading posts that I don't even know where anything is anymore.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm sitting on the couch with my laptop and all three girls are sound asleep on the couch beside me :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh I did enjoy reading what these precious little ones of ours do when we, humans, talk (about them mostly) in SM :tender: You can picture one of our sunbathing malt, the squeaky toy destroyer malt, the cuddling malt, the pouting malt, the zooming malt, the sleeping malt ..... :wub: I love these innocent adorable creatures of ours sooooooo much :wub2:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

reanut1379 said:


> Who knows? Sophie is probably chewing on something she isn't supposed to be chewing on.
> Yup, she's chewing on my shoe. Dang, I get too absorbed into reading posts that I don't even know where anything is anymore.


lol quick hurry, rescue the shoe , says Romeo the kitty .... The malts on the other hand think that Sophie is all innocent :wub::innocent:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Dusty just gave up begging for tortilla chips and joined Jasper on Daddy's lap while he is playing a video game!


I don't know who is the malt on the right hand side, but I can see his face/head hair cut more clear here. Is he the one who you cut his hair on your own and thought that you did a not good job at (I read it in another thread)?? If so, goodness that is good enough for me :aktion033: I'm sending you Snowy. I love for Snowy to have a puppy/teddy bear cut like that!!! :wub: too cute for words :wub2:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Summergirl73 said:


> We had a morning of play / no-bite training and treats....now she is pooped!


What a good girl Bella is and what a good mama you are too  Nice job!
working and training the malts is my most favortie thing to do with my two :wub: A very good mental activity/exercise for them too


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

lacipurple said:


> on my lap as usual when I am on the computer


Welcome to SM, Debbie  Your malt has a very cute name :wub: I think my third malt gotta be called Snowflake ^_^ having two snow-theme named malts already, I lean to similar names :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

mfa said:


> right here waiting for me to play fetch...so i'll get up, throw the ball, and go back to typing, then repeat! :wub:


 AWWWWWWWWWWWH I think that Snowy would love to join Princess Pearlan in that sort of game :wub2: goodness how cute does this sound.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> he begs to get up on my chair which means I sit on the end of it cutting off the circulation to my legs and he sits in the back all sprawled out. :blink::smpullhair:
> Kat - where did you get that cute little Maltese imagine at the beginning of your post?


LOL gotta love Tyler boy :wub:

@question of malt - that's a smiley function actually (similar to  or  that is in SM), from another forum.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Furbabies mom said:


> All three of mine are running around like maniacs!! They're after Hardy!! It's bath day and the girls are done,but Hardy never let's me dry him completely soooo... He is zooming around and the Laurel and Violet are chasing him!!!! Pretty normal around here!! LOL


I quit typing and start watching when something similar happens  these guys are so much fun to watch (and photograph) :wub: your crew sound adorable!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Katkoota said:


> I don't know who is the malt on the right hand side, but I can see his face/head hair cut more clear here. Is he the one who you cut his hair on your own and thought that you did a not good job at (I read it in another thread)?? If so, goodness that is good enough for me :aktion033: I'm sending you Snowy. I love for Snowy to have a puppy/teddy bear cut like that!!! :wub: too cute for words :wub2:


Yes, the one on the right is DutRo, and that is the bad haircut that I gave him... started out trimming the greasy medicine off of his ears and neck, but then his head looked 4x smaller than his body:w00t:, so had to cut down his body. I really did butcher his hair, it is so uneven (he has some long hair on his front leg, that curls-my husband calls it his Raptor claw...). But Dusty is so handsome, he looks good no matter how his hair is chopped:blush:. Thanks for saying you like it though, it's his darling face, not his hair! I wouldn't dream of messing up precious Snowy, who looks good in every picture I have seen of him! Even soaking wet!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Right now Rocky is sacked out on the couch, but many times he's right here on my lap with his head over one wrist which makes it a tiny bit challenging to type!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

In my pink classic small arm chair, with Lola and Penny both fast asleep lying squished in on my left and my right. This is a favourite position of theirs :wub: warm doggy bookends. Often I can't type or hardly see, as Lola insists on sitting high on my chest with her face resting on my face. She is a desperate snuggler.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Tiffany is napping at the foot of my bed right now.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LuvMyBoys said:


> started out trimming the greasy medicine off of his ears and neck, but then his head looked 4x smaller than his body:w00t:, so had to cut down his body. I really did butcher his hair, it is so uneven (he has some long hair on his front leg, that curls-my husband calls it his Raptor claw...).


I can't tell from the picture that it's uneven. Maybe you fixed the uneven-parts afterwards or that it's growing, but I really, REALLY, love it :wub2: I guess its because it is the puppy/teddy bear cut what I see that you gave him (my favorite on malts). 

if only you lived closer, I would have came over with Snowy to watch you do that , then I can do the same with him ^-^


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> many times he's right here on my lap with his head over one wrist which makes it a tiny bit challenging to type!:HistericalSmiley:





silverhaven said:


> Often I can't type or hardly see, as Lola insists on sitting high on my chest with her face resting on my face. She is a desperate snuggler.


The malts are much better than Dante de Rose in that, trust me. I'll give you Mr. Pink to hang out with as you type :w00t: Mr. Wings makes it much harder to type than these fluffs. You might end up with random typings on the screen caused by no one but him lol


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

=supermanskivvies= said:


> Tiffany is napping at the foot of my bed right now.


I bet that it's night time for you and Tiffany :wub: 

I don't know what the malts are doing at this moment as I am not home. 
I'm assuming that Snowy is sunbathing in the garden now at 10:30 AM. I suppose that Crystal is napping and Romeo is with her.


----------



## French Maiden (Feb 5, 2012)

Baby Charm is all snuggled with her brother and sister and her bio mummy (biological mummy - I'm her real mummy) at Pauline, the Breeder's house. Charm is 3 weeks old tomorrow .


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

French Maiden said:


> Baby Charm is all snuggled with her brother and sister and her bio mummy (biological mummy - I'm her real mummy) at Pauline, the Breeder's house. Charm is 3 weeks old tomorrow .


awwwh that sounds so sweet :wub: I can just picture the bunble of fluff-family :wub2:

I am so excited for you . I hope the weeks pass so quick for you


----------

